# DCC and sound in a Bachmann 4-6-0 advice, please



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

i Have a Bachmann DCC ready steam (52202) 4-6-0. Says DCC ready. I have looked on you tube a bit, but would like help from anyone who might have done this before. I would like install to be inexpensive. Don't need fancy....just the basic sounds....and most of all easy since the eyes ain't as good as they used to be and i have not done this before . What parts needed and manufacturer would be appreciated. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You need a basic sound decoder with a connector that will fit the connector that Bachmann leaves inside the tender for you. Many hard-wire them, and don't use the connectors. It's a bit more involved. Also, Bachmann's older stock that are 'DCC-ready' often have a light board or something else installed that interferes with the decoder, and it should be removed. I'll let others deal with that topic because I've never done that type of installation.

I don't know if Bachmann has a speaker already installed, but my strong guess is that it does not. You'll also have to acquire a suitable speaker and install it, with a baffle, to ensure you get good sound quality. That, also, goes in the tender typically.

Any currently available sound decoder offered on the open market that can be matched ohm-wise to the outputs of the decoder would make you happy. Pick a LokSound, Digitrax Wow, MRC, Soundtraxx Tsunami 2, or whatever fits your budget. Just be sure your speaker will match the decoder's outputs AND THAT it will fit, WITH A BAFFLE, where you need it to go.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

The bachmann locos don’t have speakers in the tender unless sound equipped. They also usually use 8 pin connectors so if you’re going to put a sound decoder in the easiest way will to be to use one with an 8 pin


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info, It is appreciated


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

steamloco said:


> Thanks for the info, It is appreciated


Tsunami2 TSU-BH2 from Sound Traxx might be what you are looking for.


----------

